# Farmers and Price Risk



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgNews.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/have-farmers-become-too-exposed-to-price-risk-NAA-alison-rice/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Good article--thank you.

Ralph


----------

